# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  الخطوط السعودية تطبق نظاماً جديداً لمواعيد شراء التذاكر المحلية

## الوسادة

*


جــدة : واس
كشف مساعد مدير عام الخطوط السعودية للعلاقات العامة عبدالله بن مشبب الاجهر ، أن الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية بدأت مطلع الأسبوع الجاري تطبيق نظام جديد للمواعيد النهائية الموحدة لشراء التذاكر لرحلاتها المحلية، لدرجة الضيافة حيث يحدد النظام الجديد فترة (6) ساعات لشراء تذاكر الرحلات المحلية التي يكون موعد إقلاعها خلال ثلاثة أيام و (48) ساعة في حال كان موعد الرحلة أكثر من ثلاثة أيام .

واشار إلى أن تطبيق نظام المواعيد النهائية الموحد لشراء التذاكر المحلية يهدف إلى توفير مقاعد بشكل مستمر للمواطنين والمقيمين على متن رحلات الخطوط السعودية، ومواكبةً للطلب المتزايد سنوياً على السفر وخصوصاً على القطاعات المحلية، بالإضافة إلى الحد من ظاهرة عدم التزام نسبة من المسافرين بشراء التذاكر في المواعيد المحددة، نظراً لطول الفترة الزمنية المسموحة في النظام السابق حيث كانت المواعيد النهائية للشراء التذاكر للرحلات التي يكون إقلاعها خلال (72) ساعة هي (24) ساعة، وللرحلات التي يكون موعد إقلاعها أكثر من (72) ساعة هي (14) يوما.

من جانبه بين مدير عام مراكز الحجز الموحد والمبيعات الهاتفية محمد يوسف جان أن تطبيق هذا النظام سيسهم في دعم خطط الخطوط السعودية لمواجهة المواسم المتلاحقة خصوصاً موسم الصيف لهذا العام، متوقعاً أن تنخفض نسبة الركاب غير الملتزمين بشراء التذاكر في المواعيد المحددة الذين يصلون قبل تطبيق النظام الجديد إلى 30 % إلى نسب معقولة عقب تطبيق النظام الجديد، مما يخفف من الضغط الذي تواجهه "السعودية" لتوفير مقاعد على الرحلات الداخلية.

وأضاف أن النظام الجديد الذي أطلقته "السعودية" يطبق حاليا على درجة الضيافة للرحلات الداخلية فقط، وسيتم تطبيقه تدريجيا على باقي الدرجات على الرحلات الداخلية فيما لو اقتضت الحاجة، مؤكدا أن الأرقام والإحصائيات خلال اليومين السابقين فقط من بدء تطبيق النظام أثبتت أن النتائج مرضية وتصب في مصلحة العميل في المقام الأول، وتوفير مقاعد بشكل أكبر، لافتاً إلى أن معظم الشركات تستخدم نظام الشراء الفوري للتذاكر( Book & Buy) ، ونادرا ما يكون هناك موعد شراء للتذاكر وخاصة على الرحلات الداخلية.

وعبر مدير عام مراكز الحجز الموحد والمبيعات الهاتفية عن أمله في أن يحقق النظام الجديد أهدافه المرصودة وهي الاستفادة من 100 % من المقاعد متى ما تم التطبيق بصورة متكاملة، داعياً المسافرين الكرام إلى أن يقوموا بشراء تذاكرهم فورا خاصة وانه قد تم تقديم كافة التسهيلات عن طريق الحجز وعدم حاجتهم لمراجعة مكاتب المبيعات*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني منيح هيك بصير في نظام اكتر

يسلمو يا عسولة على الموضوع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني اشي نافع  :Smile:

----------

